# Zwillenfink shot, 20 m (66ft) FAIL ?



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Greetings to Germany and for Zwillenfink :headbang: :headbang: :headbang:

Trying card cut when card is in the bottle, great idea :banghead:

This pictures upside down has never happened before ???


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

And you shot it upside down?!?!? You are insane bro!!! Lol


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

What's the next shot bro? Match light to Zwillenfink shot?! Your shooting videos are awesome man!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Honestly thought that was impossible. I mean with the arc of the ammo and all. That was an amazing shot dude! Amazing!!


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Kalevala for the win!! Amazing!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Covert5 said:


> What's the next shot bro? Match light to Zwillenfink shot?! Your shooting videos are awesome man!


Thanks Covert5 :headbang: :headbang: :headbang:

Next shot is something very easy and relaxing


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> Honestly thought that was impossible. I mean with the arc of the ammo and all. That was an amazing shot dude! Amazing!!


I had same feeling once, I was close to stop trying just before this attempt.

Thanks Ibojoe :headbang: :headbang: :headbang:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

treeman said:


> Kalevala for the win!! Amazing!


Thank You very much treeman :thumbsup: B)


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That was amazing


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Jeez Kal, we're gonna have to send you to China to compete in their next tournament. The way you are shooting, you may have a chance of at least keeping close to them scorewise!!!!!! Great job! :bowdown:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Tag said:


> That was amazing


Thanks Tag :thumbsup:

I think I have to try this again, when weather is better and everything is not so wet as it is now.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Flatband said:


> Jeez Kal, we're gonna have to send you to China to compete in their next tournament. The way you are shooting, you may have a chance of at least keeping close to them scorewise!!!!!! Great job! :bowdown:


 

Thank You veery much Flatband :thumbsup:

One good hit after couple (hundred) shots.... well I'm quite sure, that we have many better shooters on this forum.


----------

